# Which pet insurance??



## MarySanderson (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I am looking to insure our 6months old dachshund puppy, but cannot decide between all the pet insurance i've looked at.
Who's insured their dog/cat? i feel like most insurance providers offer the same type of services, so instead of asking you which one I should go for, can anyone tell me which one I should NOT go for?
thanks


----------

